# STEM Educ8 2018



## Y2k1 (Jan 30, 2018)

STEM Educ8 is coming to Orlando, Florida on February 24! The registration closes on February 17, so make sure to sign up by then!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/STEMEduc82018


----------

